# scrollbalken nach rechts



## ouzoholic (2. Mai 2004)

Moin. ich benutze iframes auf meiner Seite und möchte den scrollbalken fuer meinen iframe ganz rechts auf die Seite kriegen wie bei http://www.tom-on-air.de/
 Wie kann ich das hinbekommen ?


----------



## Fabian H (2. Mai 2004)

Einfach den IFrame auf eine Breite von 100% vergrößern und dann den Teil mit dem Text zentrieren.
(Und natürlich einen entsprechend breiten Div-Layer drum rum)


----------



## xxenon (2. Mai 2004)

Auf der Site werden übrigens Frames verwendet und nicht iFrames. Das Zentrieren dürfte ja wohl kein Problem darstellen ^^.

regards...


----------

